# Pork Shoulder, Smoker Turned Off



## ShaeSays (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello all,

Brand new to smoking. I have a ZGrill pellet grill. I just tried my third smoked meat. 

The first was a pork shoulder. I had a problem, but salvaged it. More on that later. The second was a huge mutton leg (yes, mutton, not lamb!). That came out perfect. 

My third was a pork shoulder, started yesterday.  Actually it turned out to be two pork shoulders together inside the package. I rubbed them with a half salt homemade rub. They were sort of butterflied? Not a chuck of meat, as they appeared in the package, but able to be rolled out somewhat--not super flat, just a little. I rolled them back into a chunk before smoking. 

Here's what happened.

I started the meat around 2pm at 225 degrees. I know from my prior two experiences that large cuts of meat seem to take 15+ hours, despite finding a lot of info on the Internet to the contrary. So I'm just expecting that to be the case. I ignore it for 4 hours, check it (it's nowhere near there), then let it go for another 3 or 4. At this point it's at least 140 degrees in one spot.  I didn't check different spots.

I want to go to bed. I know that'll make the meat go a bit long, but I don't know, that's what I decided. I wrapped one in foil and not the other, because I wanted to see what the difference would be. 

My smoker has this problem where pellets will fall and create a little sinkhole and stop falling, even though there are plenty in there. I piled them up good over the sinkhole spot. I went to bed. It happened anyway. 

When I woke up the smoker was off and the meat was fully cold. I have no idea whether it turned itself off one hour after I went to bed or six hours after I went to bed.  I do know that I refrigerated it, cut into it later, and it was firm, a bit pink, a bit moist in the very middle, but certainly not sloppy. It looked like a pork chop, maybe one on the rare side, not like pulled pork, so that gives some idea of how long it cooked. 

At first I was like well hell I gotta throw this out. Then I thought, it's winter in Indiana. The outdoors at night is the temperature of a refrigerator. Maybe not? Is it a bit like I cooked it to some temperature and then refrigerated it? Does it depend on whether it ever got up to 160?

My first pork shoulder mistake was similar to this one, but a lot less iffy. I found the meat warm that time and I zapped it in my Instant Pot with some liquid. I froze it and ate it and never got sick. 

Can I do the same here? Or did I poison it?    

I found this thread, and Chef Jimmy J's response, but obviously a few things are different (pork instead of brisket, higher starting temp, and I think my meat might have been BRT?): https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoker-turned-off-while-smoking-a-brisket.249688



 chef jimmyj


----------



## Jonok (Jan 20, 2021)

Seriously doubt it’s gone bad in this weather.  Sounds like you should wrap it up and finish it in the oven.  
Oh, and buy butts with the bone in next time, they taste better...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

I agree. Safe to proceed. I'd also go the oven route like suggested.

Here's a great tip though. If you are gonna sleep during your smoke then get you a bluetooth or wifi probe setup that will alarm you if your temp drops or spikes. Ruining some meat may not be a big deal but burning down your smoker or house if it catches fire will definitely suck. They are cheap and site sponsor 

 Inkbirdbbq
 makes some good ones


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for both your responses! I'll check out the bluetooth probe. Obviously a good idea. 

I see oven is the preferred route -- is it _safe _to do Instant Pot? It only took 10 or 15 minutes last time and it came out like perfect pulled pork, and still tasted smoky. It's tempting to be lazy. What do you like about the oven method?

If I do oven, what temp and for how long?

Thanks again!


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 20, 2021)

Also I probably shouldn't have put this in "roll call"--didn't notice til it was too late. Moderator please move if needed!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 20, 2021)

I have never used an instapot but yes that will be safe. The oven isn't much different than using your pellet smoker only no smoke. Your butt has already had smoke though so I'd throw in oven at 300 until it probes all over with no resistance like warm butter


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome ShaeSays! I am also in Indiana (south of Terre Haute).

I second TNJake's suggestion to get a bluetooth probe. It has saved a couple of my smokes when I had a controller issue.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 21, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  I also agree with Jake's recommendations.  I've been using the Inkbird products for over a year and they are affordable and as good or better than the more expensive items.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2021)

ShaeSays said:


> They were sort of butterflied? Not a chuck of meat, as they appeared in the package, but able to be rolled out somewhat--not super flat, just a little. I rolled them back into a chunk before smoking.


Something you should understand . If that's been de-boned , it's no longer sterile on the inside . 
Cut open , boned and rolled traps whatever was on the surface inside . Just something to be aware of for future cooks .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Something you should understand . If that's been de-boned , it's no longer sterile on the inside .
> Cut open , boned and rolled traps whatever was on the surface inside . Just something to be aware of for future cooks .


Nice catch. I skipped right over that when I originally read it lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2021)

I dont know why I didnt get an Alert on this. But the guys gave great answers.
From your description, am I  correctly reading that you added the Salty Rub...THEN...Rolled them up?
The Salt would inhibit any Bacterial growth in the cuts and the meat getting to 140, before the smoker died, killed any survivors.
Nothing wrong with the Intant Pot. It's a lot faster than finishing in the Oven. The benefit of the oven is , you will get a Crispy Bark, that many enjoy more that the Pork itself.
In any event, Welcome to the SMF Family and feel free to message me anytime.Just click on my name and a window will open with the option to Start a Conversation...JJ


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you 

 chef jimmyj
  and everyone for the responses and for the welcome!

For what it's worth, I washed the whole thing with water and salt before starting, so I'm hoping that helped regarding germs on the inside surface. I also rubbed the salt rub all over, including inside the rolled out part, before placing in smoker. I'll look for bone-in in the future (that's what my first one was). My method this time was to go to Costco and purchase whatever looked huge.  

Since I have two chunks, maybe I'll finish one in the instant pot and one in the oven, and compare. 

Thanks again for all the advice, and yes, I'll definitely get a bluetooth probe. Obviously I need it since I have that pellet problem and since I can't stay awake for a whole smoke.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 21, 2021)

ShaeSays said:


> is it _safe _to do Instant Pot?



Welcome to SMF from SE Arizona.

Keep in mind, electric pressure cookers like the Instant Pot only reach 13 psi on the high setting.  To effectively kill bacteria, 15 psi and a 30 minute cook time is recommended.
You could try a longer cook time in the Instant Pot to make up for the lower psi.  However, the meat may end up mushy.  
If it were me,  I would finish the pork butt in oven at 300 degrees as Jake suggested above. 

And as mentioned above, a remote digital thermometer set up is a must have for  successful overnight smokes.


----------



## Murray (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve always wondered why pellet hoppers don’t have a small vibrator attached to the hopper set up on a timer.  Likely would have prevented your issue.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 21, 2021)

MJB05615
, 

 TNJAKE
, 

 ShaeSays


Thank you all for the likes.  They are much appreciated.


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 21, 2021)

Finished in oven as advised. Delicious.  Hopefully not poisonous. I'll let you know in a couple days.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks real good from here.  I'm sure it's fine.  Glad it was tasty too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks good and Trust Me...If I had the slightest doubt, I would tell you to toss the meat...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks great . What's next ?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks great Shae


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

I don't see how to purchase the bluetooth probe. Anyone have a direct link?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2021)

ShaeSays said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I don't see how to purchase the bluetooth probe. Anyone have a direct link?


If you'll send a private message to Miya 

 Inkbirdbbq
 she will probably give you a discount code and a link


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

ShaeSays said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I don't see how to purchase the bluetooth probe. Anyone have a direct link?



As Jake said, send a PM to Miya at Inkbird.
If you are able to, go for the IRF-4S model.
The radio frequency range is far superior to bluetooth. 
The only draw back to IRF-4S versus a bluetooth model is that it lacks an app for graphing and logging your cook.

P.S.  Good to see that we all didn't kill ya with our advice.


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 23, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> P.S. Good to see that we all didn't kill ya with our advice



I ain't dead yet...


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . What's next ?



So many things I want to do. I still have a mutton shoulder, which I will smoke for Kentucky burgoo. Burgoo needs at least three meats so with my mutton and some of my pork, I need to smoke some third thing. I haven't done any beef yet so brisket is tempting. Or I may just go to Costco and buy whatever is huge again.  Can different kinds of meat be smoked at once? 

A smoker friend also told me about a cajun-shrimp-stuffed chicken on a mail order service that he says is very impressive when smoked. 

A whole fish is always intriguing. 

Oh and there's a YouTube video of someone smoking a ribeye for a really short period of time and making a mustard rosemary glaze for it that sounds amazing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 23, 2021)

That all sounds good.  But that Ribeye with  the glaze is intriguing.


----------



## ShaeSays (Jan 23, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> that Ribeye with the glaze is intriguing.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks Shae.  That was a great video.  I just had dinner, and now I'm hungry all over again, lol.  Seems easy enough to make that butter sauce.  Gonna have to try it next week.  Thank you again.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 23, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks Shae.  That was a great video.  I just had dinner, and now I'm hungry all over again, lol.  Seems easy enough to make that butter sauce.  Gonna have to try it next week.  Thank you again.




Mike, the butter sauce does sound delicious.  I'm thinking I have give it a try on  the next top round smoke and reverse sear.
Might even throw some shirmp on the grill too for good measure.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 23, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Mike, the butter sauce does sound delicious.  I'm thinking I have give it a try on  the next top round smoke and reverse sear.
> Might even throw some shirmp on the grill too for good measure.


I agree.  We have Steak most Saturdays, so I'm gonna plan this for next weekend, and now that you mention Shrimp, seems like that may "fall" into the mix too.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 24, 2021)

......thank you for the very informative post--and the replies..........we learn a lot on here don't we? What a forum!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree.  We have Steak most Saturdays, so I'm gonna plan this for next weekend, and now that you mention Shrimp, seems like that may "fall" into the mix too.




Yes indeed, Mike
You know, right about the time you got your CI shrimp tray, I went in search of one too.  
Not one to be found in stock anywhere.  
You must have bought the last one in North America. 

Stu


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 24, 2021)

Stu,
I noticed that it was out of stock right after I completed the purchase.  But since then I heard on here that Home Depot and Amazon had restocked.  It was 1-2 weeks ago.  So if you recheck, you may get lucky.  It's definitely worth it.  For a simple item, it's one of my favorite things.
Thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 24, 2021)

ShaeSays
, there are all sorts of nice cuts of beef to smoke such as Tri Tip, chuckies, eye of round, top round, prime rib, etc.   So it doesn't necessarily need to be a brisket for your first beef smoke.  
Yes, you can smoke different types of meat at the same time.  Timing will be determined by your desired final internal temperature and/or probe tenderness. 
Just my 2 ¢ opinion.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 24, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Stu,
> I noticed that it was out of stock right after I completed the purchase.  But since then I heard on here that Home Depot and Amazon had restocked.  It was 1-2 weeks ago.  So if you recheck, you may get lucky.  It's definitely worth it.  For a simple item, it's one of my favorite things.
> Thanks for the like, very appreciated.




That's good to hear since I haven't checked either HD or Amazon in a while.
Now, if I can just convince my wife that a CI shrimp tray is a need instead of a want.


----------



## olaf (Jan 25, 2021)

A little late but you may have some luck by messaging inkbird.   




__





						50% OFF Discount for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$37.50
					

Happy New Year✨✨! Thanks for all your supportings. 💥Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the 1500 feet Wireless BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(U.S only)   Grab a spare Now:  You can use at outdoor when raining, The battery can last for about 40 hours once fully recharged, Magnetic...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

